# Vancouver to San Francisco



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone done this? Well - I suppose it's obvious that someone has done this so the question more precisely would be: "Has anyone on SailNet done this, and would you care to share your experiences?" I'm considering doing the sail to San Francisco and back in a month's time, and want to get a sense of trip duration, impediments, etc.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

On what boat? With what experience?

I did a trip from Victoria to Eureka Calif in July one year - after having been sailing for about 3 years. As it turned out I was one of the most experienced aboard - scary thought, that.

It was not a great trip, frought with mechanical problems, unscheduled stops (and no charts), misguided navigational techiques (this was pre GPS). We did the inshore route, far too close to the beach in retrospect. Got off the boat in Humboldt Bay after lying ahull in a pretty good blow off Cape St Georges. 

The owners, one a deep sea engineer, the other a non sailor, were ill prepared (as was I) despite their having built the boat and lived aboard it for nearly a decade. I believe the offshore plan fell apart shortly after that (this had been meant to be a delivery south for an extended cruise)

We were never in danger, but not knowing precisely where we were was disconcerting to say the least. Being too close to shore was uncomfortable in the dark (esp without a good fix) I learned from this that I really prefer being able to get off the boat once a day, and sleep peacefully at night.

The other lesson I took from this was to absolutely satisfy yourself as to the qualifications and experience of those you are planning to isolate yourself with on a tiny floating platform for an undetermined period of time.

The trip down will be easier than the one back, it will be surprisingly cool at sea - although August should be better than early July was.

Want some easy deep water/waves experience? Head for the Caribbean - the water's warm, the winds reliable and you can almost always anchor for the night! Not to mention the cultural jewels you'll visit along the way.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've been sailing about five years, but never have done anything longer than overnighters. I'd be sailing my Catalina 27 and I'd be using charts and GPS. A friend of mine who introduced me to sailing - he has about two years on me - would be making the trip with me.

For a Caribbean trip, what would you suggest? Rent something in Florida? That seems like it's probably going to be more money than I want to spend. Normally - no problem. But right now I've got a baby and a wedding on the way. In that order.


----------



## knotaloud (Jul 6, 2007)

I've done the trip numerous times. It's really not all that fun. If you take the inside route, then you're always worried about getting pushed ashore (not to mention sandbars) and if you take the offshore route, then there is nothing to see for 100 miles. I do prefer being offshore, as the winds are lot better, but a 27' Catalina might not like the larger seas. It's not a trip I would take for the "fun of it". As a first leg, of a longer voyage, then sure, you gotta do it, but otherwise....it's just a grind. If you have a month to kill, I'd go north, maybe circumnavigate Vancouver Island or head up to the Princess Louisa inlet, (now that's a trip).


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I think that is quite a risky trip in a Catalina 27. You could have good luck and good weather...but the Cat27 is not an offshore boat and conditions up your way can get quite severe. (I owned a Cat27 and know the boat well). 
If you DO decide to go...be sure to rent a life raft andf EPIRB to insure that you make it if the boat does not. 

If you go to the Caribe...the BVI's or the Abacos in the Bahamas are two good places to charter.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry, Hyperion, but I would NOT do that trip in a Cat 27... too many ifs. Also you're probably looking at a couple of weeks to get there and more to get back. There are virtually no all-weather harbours between here and SF so there's a real issue with trying to avoid any serious weather.

As Knotaloud indicates, sailing the inside passage is much more interesting, better shelter, plenty of options if things go stinky (which they can do). Princess Louisa is magical, but there are plenty of other easier-to-get-to spots as well. He's right, a down coast trip just isn't that much fun.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for your input, guys. The other plus of circumnavigating the Island is that I've already got charts. 

I've known that to do any serious sailing I'm going to have to upgrade, but I thought the Catalina 27 had been sailed some pretty long distances.

In any event, it looks like I'll probably stick a little closer to home next month and see how it goes. Thanks again.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Read this month's Latitude 48 for a story about an average trip South.


----------



## knotaloud (Jul 6, 2007)

Also...if you're dead set on heading south, maybe you and your buddy should hitch a ride on a bigger boat for a quick trip down, and see if it's really what you expected.


----------



## Yachtlogic (Apr 12, 2007)

I sailed a tartan 27 from Puget Sound to The east coast Via the Panama Canal. Watch your weather and be prepared to ride out a blow hove to get 50 to 75 miles offshore and wait for the NWwinds to blow steady and you will be fine in the summer months you will have fog as problem more than anything else..Go for it! Sailing is an adventure
Cheers


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks, Yachtlogic. But I think it might be more of an adventure on my Catalina vs your Tartan than I'd be prepared to undertake. My fiancee read the posts warning of the perils of ocean cruising on a Catalina and I've now been sworn to coastal cruising for the summer.


----------



## Yachtlogic (Apr 12, 2007)

Pacific Northwest is the best...hard to beat the cruising except not much breeze....Have a good summer


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Hyperion- if you are looking for more adventure than just the San Juans or Desolation or Louisa(too crowded during the summer anyway), go to the west side of Vancouver Is. Barkley Sound is a great starter destination and you get a bit of a feel for the ocean swells on the way there and back. That way you are adhering to your girlfriends "rules" and you get a little adventure as well. Maybe all the way around the island next summer(Hot Springs Cove, Nootka, Johnstone St.)? Take ALL the charts for the area though, you'll want to have them.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

jrd - thanks for the thought. We're looking at a Van Island circumnavigation next year.  Bowen Island this weekend coming.

Did you buy your charts online? Where?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*No problem mon!*

I'm a novice to coastal cruising but I just made the trip from San Diego to San Francisco. I can't see how you would have any problem with the trip but I can tell you it is all about TIME, and plenty of it. We waited 5 days in Santa Barbara for a weather window and finally departed, read impatient, two days ahead of that window. Thirty knots, 8 foot steep seas, dark, cold -- that was Pt. Conception and Pt Arguello at one in the morning. Not fun but I did learn alot about my boat, a Gulf 32, and me. The rest of the trip was flat, calm, glasslike seas including going under the Golden Gate (wow-that was MY dream). I tracked the weather from Seattle to San Diego for the next week and the window held for the full seven days. It's all about time and waiting for the weather to tell you when to move. I'll be heading north from San Francisco soon. Tell the naysayers bull sierra hotel india tango and lets pass port to port.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey TsingTao (can't say I share your taste in beer, unfortunately)... thanks for the message. While agree there are a lot of naysayers, lots of the feedback I got here was grounded in experience. I envy your trip - I've been talking about sailing to SF for a couple of years and thought I was in a position to this year... but a Catalina 27 is a lot less boat than a Gulf 32.

I think we're going to step up to something over 30' in the spring and talk about making the trip again. Best of luck with your trip. Wish I was doing it, too.


----------

